# Katy Passed Away Last Night



## Ned Sonntag (Apr 9, 2006)

A switch in her pain meds had been turning into more and more of a disaster in the past 3 weeks... I went into the kitchen to make her some chamomile tea and send my pal a 1-sentence note about a last piece for my art show... when I came back in she was gone. She's been in poor health for at least 4 years so we were prepared for this. Thanks to all you guys for giving me an online social life as I've been stuck very close to home for the duration... Send some energy out for the soul of this sweet woman...


----------



## missaf (Apr 9, 2006)

My thoughts are with you Ned.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 9, 2006)

My deepest sympathies!


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Apr 9, 2006)

You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## saucywench (Apr 9, 2006)

I am so very sorry to hear of this, Ned. May whatever forces offer you strength (and that includes us) be present for and help sustain you during this difficult period. *virtual embrace*


----------



## GPL (Apr 9, 2006)

Sorry to hear this, Ned! Very sad.
I wish you all the strength to go on. 

Greets, GPL.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2006)

My thoughts are with you, Ned.


----------



## panhype (Apr 9, 2006)

Sorry to hear that, Ned. You're in my thoughts !


----------



## FEast (Apr 9, 2006)

Ah, Ned, I'm _so_ sorry!  Katy was a very special lady, and I know you're going to miss her. I'm sure you're relieved, however, that she's no longer suffering. Please know that you're in my thoughts and prayers. If I can help in any way, I'm just an e-mail away.~L&H, Foosh


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 9, 2006)

My heart goes out to you and your loved ones at this time. Deepest sympathies.
Nancy


----------



## Donna (Apr 9, 2006)

My deepest sympathy for your loss. May you find comfort from those who offer it.

-Donna


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 9, 2006)

Ned - 

I'm at a loss for words right now. Please accept my deepest condolences.

Wayne


----------



## rainyday (Apr 9, 2006)

Ned, my thoughts go out to you in more ways than you can imagine. I hope the journey ahead is filled with people who care about you and who will listen when you need them to. My condolences.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Apr 9, 2006)

Ned, I am so very sorry. I hope you'll take comfort in the fact that you gave her a happy life full of love and creative pursuits.

I'll be rereading Katy's one-act today. You both (and The Professor) will be in my thoughts.


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Apr 9, 2006)

Sorry to hear the sad news Ned. My thoughts are with you and know that you've got a huge family here that is thinking about you and caring for you and your family. *big hugs*


----------



## TallFatSue (Apr 9, 2006)

Deepest sympathy for your loss, Ned. My mother had a health scare last month so I was afraid I might lose someone very close too. Luckily all is well now, but it only goes to show how fragile life is, and we should savor every moment.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 9, 2006)

Ned,

I am so sorry please accept my sincerest condolences.

Sandie Z


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Ned, so very sorry for your loss. Thoughts are with you.

Laura


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 9, 2006)

Ned,

I'm probably the worst at comforting people, but I'm so sorry for your suffering. You have an entire community of support if you need it.


----------



## Hard Nard (Apr 9, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. You are in my thoughts and prayers. 

Stay strong, my friend. Your family here needs your wisdom and insight.


----------



## pinuptami (Apr 9, 2006)

Ned, I'm so sorry. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## Obesus (Apr 9, 2006)

....that is heartbreaking. I know her soul is relieved to be away from the pain, but I know she is missing you so deeply, just as you are missing her right now.
You know my shaman-people and I are looking out for her and that she will be well protected and taken care of. 
When you feel better, I hope you have a chance to come out here to visit Jay and me and restrengthen some old bonds....you know we're there for you.
Reverend Elder Mech


----------



## FitChick (Apr 9, 2006)

My sympathies and prayers are with you, Ned. Hang in there.


----------



## Carol W. (Apr 9, 2006)

I am so very sorry. And how like you-never, ever to complain about ANYTHING. Hope that you will somehow be able to feel the outpouring of support and love for one of our own. And add to that my most sincere respect and admiration.....


----------



## HappyFatChick (Apr 9, 2006)

Dear Ned,
I don't really know you but I know this is a hard time for you.
If there was anything I could do to comfort you, I would.
If there was anything I could say or do to take away your pain, I would.

All I can do right now is pray for you and your family. For you to have peace,
peace of mind, some joy and sunshine despite the clouds, and loving memories of her that will live in your heart forever.
I'm so sorry.
HFC


----------



## SparklingBBW (Apr 9, 2006)

My sincerest sympathies to you and your family.


----------



## Mikey (Apr 9, 2006)

Ned, 
You have my most sincere condolences! Please be comforted by the thoughts that you made her life so much brighter and happier!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 9, 2006)

Ned Sonntag said:


> A switch in her pain meds had been turning into more and more of a disaster in the past 3 weeks... I went into the kitchen to make her some chamomile tea and send my pal a 1-sentence note about a last piece for my art show... when I came back in she was gone. She's been in poor health for at least 4 years so we were prepared for this. Thanks to all you guys for giving me an online social life as I've been stuck very close to home for the duration... Send some energy out for the soul of this sweet woman...



Ned...

Guy and I both are deeply sorry for your loss. Katy was truly a lovely woman and beautiful spirit. I'm sure you will have an incredibly deep void in your life (with her passing), and we will all be here for us when you need us. Please drop us a note if you need anything. Katy is most likely dancing and happy now that she is free from her pain, and we not only send light to her, but to you.

It is always hardest on the ones that are left behind.

Big hugs to you!!

Sandie and Guy Russo


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2006)

Neddie, I'm very sorry for your loss. I know what it's like to lose loved ones, and there's an extra dimension to the loss when you've been a caretaker for a long time. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 9, 2006)

Ned,

My sincere condolences for your loss. It's so very sad, and I hope you can get some strength, support and love from your "online family" - we're here for you.

Randi


----------



## Krazykhat (Apr 9, 2006)

Sorry to hear that man. I didn't know you or her, but I know how it is to suffer the loss of someone your care deeply for and my thoughts and prayers go out to you. Take care.


----------



## Zoom (Apr 9, 2006)

What a sad thing to hear about. I am deeply moved by your loss.

As a tribute, perhaps all of us here who do not have copies of "Shadows and Fog" should get one. Or we could just reminisce about the film if we remember seeing it.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 9, 2006)

I may be somewhat new to the boards, but I am not without empathy... These are tough times for you, and I wish you and Katy the best.

My most sincere condolences.


----------



## SocialbFly (Apr 9, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss...prayers are with you..


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 9, 2006)

My deepest sympathies to you and your loved ones.


----------



## herin (Apr 9, 2006)

(((((Ned))))))

I know losing someone is the most difficult thing a person can ever go through. I pray that in time you will be able to take consolation from the fact that she is with her Creator and is in perfect bliss and perfect peace. Please use your Dim family, we are here for you. :kiss2:


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 9, 2006)

I am so sad to hear this, Ned.


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 9, 2006)

So sorry for your loss, Ned. And as I've read the posts here, it's obvious she was a super lady to know. Our prayers are with you.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 9, 2006)

God, Ned, I'm so sorry. I don't know what to say. ... you've honored your love for her in so many ways, for so many years, with her and her family... a truly devoted man, and I'm sorry that you've lost her - but glad that she's out of pain, finally.


----------



## Michelle (Apr 9, 2006)

Ned, I have no words that others haven't already said, but I just wanted you to know there's one more person out there thinking of you and Katy.


----------



## olivefun (Apr 9, 2006)

I don't know you, but I do know about the kind of pain that you must be experiencing right now.

This will blur together and the time will pass.

When you are ready to poke your head from this, you will find a large group who wish you well and want to help you find a level of comfort and peace.

I send you a small morcel of kind thoughts with the hopes that it makes something a little easier for you.

Take the time to treat yourself well.
Stay a bit longer in bed, eat yours or her fave foods.

This is the time to be kind to yourself.

Peace to you

Olive


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

Oh My. Hearts and Hands are with you this day.


----------



## Littleghost (Apr 9, 2006)

My condolences. She must've been a great lady to've made the Nedster happy.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 9, 2006)

Aw, Ned. I'm so sorry.


----------



## RedHead (Apr 9, 2006)

Ned,

I am so sorry to hear of your loss; my deepest condolances go to you.


----------



## jamie (Apr 9, 2006)

Wow, Ned, I am so very sorry. I can't imagine how difficult this is for you. Please take care of yourself.


----------



## moonvine (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Apr 9, 2006)

*Ned, your lovely lady will live forever in your heart! 

Take care!

Joa*


----------



## Jane (Apr 9, 2006)

Ned, she had to have been a truly amazing woman to have you in her life, by her side, when she needed you.

What a blessing you had to be in her life.

My thoughts are with you, and anytime you feel like talking, we are here.


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 9, 2006)

wow Ned i'm really sorry hon


----------



## Tad (Apr 9, 2006)

Ned;

Energy definately sent, for her soul and for you. Best wishes for dealing with this difficult time.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## GoddessPatty (Apr 9, 2006)

My deepest and sincerest condolences Ned during your time of sorrow. May you find peace and comfort knowing that shes no longer suffering.
We love you Ned and are here for you my friend!!!

Goddess Patty


----------



## Angel (Apr 9, 2006)

((( Ned )))

So sorry to hear. Your devotion has not gone unnoticed. May you find comfort in knowing that you brought happiness into her life and in the fact that you helped to make her life as pleasant as possible. May you also find comfort in the memories of the happy times you have shared. You'll be remembered in my prayers. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Moonchild (Apr 9, 2006)

I have little doubt that Katy doesn't need any energy sent, but she is in my prayers. I have faith that she is in a better place now, free of the suffering of the past four years. Hang in there man, I know loss is painful. You're in my prayers as well. Time heals wounds, but the memories you have of her will last forever.


----------



## jazzdentist (Apr 9, 2006)

Ned,

I am so sorry for your loss. Katy will always be remembered. 

Peter


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 9, 2006)

I send my prayers.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 9, 2006)

Ned............you are in my thoughts and prayers. No words can express.....only love.
Hugs, Kara


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm very sad to hear that Ned. You've had a rough time of it first with the Professor and then with Katy. We'll send her some energy.

It's time for you now. You are in our thoughts. Let the grief flow and know that we are here for you.


----------



## Isa (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm very sorry for you loss. Stay strong and take care.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 10, 2006)

Ned, so sorry for your loss.
My thoughts are with you and your family this night.


----------



## Janet (Apr 10, 2006)

"The agony is so great....and yet I will stand it. Had I not loved so very much I would not hurt so much. But goodness knows I would not want to diminish that precious love by one fraction of an ounce.

I will hurt, and I will be grateful to the hurt for it bears witness to the depths of our meanings, and for that I will be eternally grateful."

Elizabeth Kubler-Ross from Death: The Final Stage of Growth (p.142)


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Apr 10, 2006)

That was the best of the bunch:wubu: , White Squirrel Janet:bow: ! I'm still numbed out... I just hope I'm not in freeway traffic 2 yrs from now and a sudden wave of PTSD causes a 24-car pileup .


----------



## Ericthonius (Apr 10, 2006)

Ned Sonntag said:


> That was the best of the bunch:wubu: , White Squirrel Janet:bow: ! I'm still numbed out...




It takes a while to sink in, I know. You're in my prayers, wishing you all the best at this most difficult time.


----------



## Webmaster (Apr 10, 2006)

I am very, very sorry to hear that, Ned. Sincerest condolences. Ruby and I will always remember the time we got to meet and talk to Katie as the four of us trekked on over to that studio (...in Brooklyn?), and she didn't even complain about those five flights of stairs. I remember her commentary on Ed Begley Jr. who was also there and then the limo driver who told us what a nice guy Ron Palillo (Horshack on "Welcome Back, Kotter") had been. Remarkable woman. And from what I can tell, you were there for her, always.


----------



## Cat (Apr 10, 2006)

{{{{Nedster}}}}} 
So sorry to hear this. 
Take care of yourself.


----------



## abluesman (Apr 10, 2006)

Ned,

My thoughts and prayers go out to you. My late Mother used to tell me this:

"Everyone must die someday. But as long as you hold their memory in your heart, they are never really gone."


----------



## Morganne (Apr 10, 2006)

Ned, 
I'd like to extend to you my sincerest condolences on your loss. Morganne


----------



## toni (Apr 10, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. Kathy, you and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Ivy (Apr 10, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Apr 10, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss Ned, I send you all my love, thoughts and energy to you for this fine lady, she was a treasure and will be so very missed in this wonderous world of ours.

I appreciate everything that you have done here and that you were so good to her in her final hours with you my dear. You are so special indeed!


----------



## Jane (Apr 10, 2006)

I am not a big Country fan, and certainly not a Garth Brooks fan, but this song meant so much to me after I lost Rick. It's God's honest truth, I would not have traded a moment of the time we had together, regardless of the fact I hurt so badly when he was gone.

The Dance 

Written by: Tony Arata 

Looking back on the memory of 
The dance we shared 'neath the stars alone 
For a moment all the world was right 
How could I have known that you'd ever say goodbye 

And now I'm glad I didn't know 
The way it all would end the way it all would go 
Our lives are better left to chance I could have missed the pain 
But I'd of had to miss the dance 

Holding you I held everything 
For a moment wasn't I a king 
But if I'd only known how the king would fall 
Hey who's to say you know I might have chanced it all 

And now I'm glad I didn't know 
The way it all would end the way it all would go 
*Our lives are better left to chance I could have missed the pain 
But I'd of had to miss the dance *

Yes my life is better left to chance 
I could have missed the pain but I'd of had to miss the dance


----------



## HeatherBBW (Apr 10, 2006)

Dear Ned,

AnnMarie told me about Katy and I wanted to pop over here and send you my love.

I remember meeting Katy many years ago at my very first NAAFA pool party. I was getting in the hot tub in my very non-sexy one piece black bathing suit at the Holiday Happening at LaGuardia and she asked me where my bikini was... I then looked at her in her fabulous two piece bathing suit and told her I didn't have one. She said, well it's about time you did and told me that next time she seen me at the pool that I should be donning one! I took her advice, visited the vendor who sold them at the convention and the very next night at the pool I wore my very first two piece bathing suit. As I passed her that evening she gave me a wink and a nod.

If you need anything from a local friend, just give a holler. 

Hugs,
Heather


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 10, 2006)

Ned, 

I've often admired your spirit from afar...I know it will get you through a difficult time such as this, especially with all the good thoughts sent your way from the good people of Dimensions and elsewhere. You're certainly in mine...may you be blessed with peace and comfort. 

Joy


----------



## Janet (Apr 10, 2006)

Ned Sonntag said:


> That was the best of the bunch:wubu: , White Squirrel Janet:bow: ! I'm still numbed out... I just hope I'm not in freeway traffic 2 yrs from now and a sudden wave of PTSD causes a 24-car pileup .



When I was grieving, I boiled all the water out of my tea kettle, twice.

So, rather than worry about 2 years from now, just focus on not burning down the house for today! 

(Note: I ended up buying an electric kettle with an auto-off safety feature.)

I hope you can do the PTS without the D.


----------



## MissStacie (Apr 10, 2006)

Ned, please accept our prayers and sympathy in your loss..Our thoughts will be with you in this very difficult time.

MissStacie and Maddog


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Apr 10, 2006)

My thoughts and my heart are with you. Hugs for you too.


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 10, 2006)

so sorry. big hugs to you.


----------



## biggie (Apr 11, 2006)

I know you must be carrying around an unbearable emptiness in your chest right now. Dealing with a loss is a difficult, surreal task.

But I am certain Katy is dancing with the Goddess at this very moment.


----------



## Buffie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hugs and hugs and hugs to you, Ned. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## BBWMoon (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm very sorry for your loss, Ned. I have been told that Katy was a wonderful person. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 11, 2006)

Ned Sonntag said:


> A switch in her pain meds had been turning into more and more of a disaster in the past 3 weeks... I went into the kitchen to make her some chamomile tea and send my pal a 1-sentence note about a last piece for my art show... when I came back in she was gone. She's been in poor health for at least 4 years so we were prepared for this. Thanks to all you guys for giving me an online social life as I've been stuck very close to home for the duration... Send some energy out for the soul of this sweet woman...



i am so sorry, ned.


----------



## altered states (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this. You two have been and will remain a terrific inspiration, not just for the FA/BBW community, but for anyone who chooses to color outside the lines and not apologize for it.


----------



## seavixen (Apr 11, 2006)

I have nothing to say that has not already been said, and undoubtedly better than I could say it.... but I am so sorry, Ned.


----------



## trainguy (Apr 11, 2006)

Please add my condolences to your long list of friends. May you find strength and comfort as you walk through the valley of the shadow.


----------



## Mr. 23 (Apr 12, 2006)

Ned,

May the seeds of your sorrow bring forth the flowers of joy.


----------



## Totmacher (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm so very sorry.


----------

